

Analysis of HTML5 Canvas Javascript performance in various browsers - roschdal
http://code.google.com/p/freeciv-forever/wiki/FreecivBenchmarkResults

======
wesnoth
Here's a comparison of Canvas versus SVG: <http://www.borismus.com/canvas-vs-
svg-performance/>

